# Bombed by Half a Tulip.....



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

All i was looking for was some empty boxes for my vino.......



















Thank You soo much for helping me out with the boxes Don, i wasnt expecting the rest. The clogs are super comfortable and i cant wait to smoke the sticks you sent. The Gorilla Finger on the other hand has a wierd smell to it.

Please Bump This Mans RG!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Super Suuuuhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet hit!!! :tu Nice man!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Them shoes are freakin awesome. :r
I giggle like an idiot every time I see them.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Is that devil's weed i see?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

JordanWexler said:


> Is that devil's weed i see?


'

Indeed it is. Going to let it rest for a week or two and fire it up. It has come from halfway accross the world


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Joey, I bet you look damn sexy in your slipper clogs.

You better be sporting those at the next cyber-herf, bro.

Well done, Freaky Deakies! :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome hit. I swear, some times the extras are better than the cigars


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha! Love the kicks bro! Nice hit!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome bomb on an awesome BOTL:tu:tu:tu


Those shoes really do kick a$$


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Joey,

It looks like half the Tulip Twins is more than enough to kick your @ss!


Nice slippers!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Wonderful hit on a great botl!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Those are styling treads!! Great hit!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I need to see a pic of you wearing those clogs out in SC..hahahah


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I think the clogs are awesome...how do they fit? comfortable?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

NICE :tu

Ya the smokes and shoes are great but what about the 14 empty boxes for the vino. I wanna give a cardboard shoutout. 

Great hit by the flyin Dutchmen.

Can someone give me Joeys addy or what????


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> NICE :tu
> 
> Ya the smokes and shoes are great but what about the 14 empty boxes for the vino. I wanna give a cardboard shoutout.
> 
> ...


You do not want to tango with me my friend :hn:r:hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JordanWexler said:


> Is that devil's weed i see?


Yes it is, I was lucky enough to get a box of nicots as a sampler and I am trying to spread the love. They are very nice smokes.

You're welcome Joey, you said you love funky colors and I haven't seen clog slippers funkier then these


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Joey,
> 
> It looks like half the Tulip Twins is more than enough to kick your @ss!


I can't take all the credits, it was a tulip twins bomb, so bump SmokeyNL's rg too.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice hit on joey there Don :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> Nice hit on joey there Don :tu


Don't act all innocent Smokey, you deserve credit too.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Don't act all innocent Smokey, you deserve credit too.


:tpd:

I'm guessing from some of his past bombs, My Smokey had a hand in this one as well.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I knew it was to big of a hit for only one tulip!

Nice to see the Tulip Twins are still working together!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, that has to be the most accurate sig I have seen

"ahc4353
Bomb Enabler"

Your an expert at causing bombs to fly.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Volt said:


> Al, that has to be the most accurate sig I have seen
> 
> "ahc4353
> Bomb Enabler"
> ...


We promised Al not to bomb him (yet), but it is getting very hard to keep the promise.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

gwc4sc said:


> Can someone give me Joeys addy or what????


PM send :ss


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice Hit Don!

Well deserved Joey 

James


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> We promised Al not to bomb him (yet), but it is getting very hard to keep the promise.


I do have his address. Promises??? I think I read in a sticky somewhere they aren't valid if you don't live in the same state/province of the bombee. Your good to fire away.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The Tulip Twins need no help from you my friend.

Please provide link to said sticky with said section highlighted.

And don't forget the last time your Tupperware was a little low. I have a few more guys now than I did then that would be more than willing to "help" fill another one, wise guy!

I think it wiser if you just go for a ride on that moped of yours.

:ss



Volt said:


> I do have his address. Promises??? I think I read in a sticky somewhere they aren't valid if you don't live in the same state/province of the bombee. Your good to fire away.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

You wanna build a second house this year. As I seem to remember you spent January living in a tent during the winter.

PS - And I don't need no stinkin' posse, I'll get out both six shooters and drill ya my self.

*Me -->* :gn  *<-- Al*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> PM send :ss


Thank you :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> You do not want to tango with me my friend :hn:r:hn


Ya a guy wearing big red slippers is very intimidating buddy. I have no desire to tango. I just wanna beat your thread stealing a$$ .:r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Ya a guy wearing big red slippers is very intimidating buddy. I have no desire to tango. I just wanna beat your thread stealing a$$ .:r


:r:r:hn:r:r


----------

